# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  مساعدة في إختيار موضوع جنائي مستحدث لرسالة الدكتوراه

## أبو عبدالله2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع ،، والصراحة أستفدت من الموضوعات القانونية المطروحه فيه 
أخواني أنا طالب مقيد بكلية حقوق الإسكندرية .. مرحلة الدكتوراه 
وتخصصي قسم القانون الجنائي عند الأستاذ الدكتور أيمن مصطفى - رئيس قسم القانون الجنائي بالكلية 
ولقد طلب مني الدكتور أن أعرض عليه موضوعات جنائية مع خططهــا وعلى أن يختار هــو من بينهــا الأنسب لي ،، ومازلت في طور البحث  
ولا أخفيكم أن في ذلك مشقة كبيرة لأن ذلك يتطلب قراءة كتب كثيرة وفي موضوعات مختلقة ومتعددة وربمـا في نهاية قراءتهــا الدكتور لا يختار أي موضوع منهـــا ! 
والمشكلة التي تصادفنــي هو أن الموضوعات الجنائية أستهلكت في الغالب بحثاً ونطاقهـا ضيق (جرائم أو إجراءات جزائية) .

أملي معقود عليكم بمساعدتي بالحديث من الموضوعات والأفكار ،،،، 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 
أبو عبدالله ،،، دولة الكويت

----------

